# Crysis 2 Demo hat begonnen



## cass (1. März 2011)

Demo Download hat begonnen


----------



## Gast1111 (1. März 2011)

Lol Was soll den dass für eine News sein!?


----------



## Bl0ody666 (1. März 2011)

lol, news und so bzw. ein Verweis auf eine seite?

mfg


----------



## SveD (1. März 2011)

Wenigstens der Link dahin wäre ja schon etwas

Crysis 2 Multiplayer Demo 



 2 Karten: Skyline und Pier 17
 2 Modis: Team Instant Action (so viele Gegner töten wie möglich) und Crash Site (bestimmte Punkte bewachen)
 6 vs 6
 
 Für weitere Informationen über die beiden Karten --> MyCrysis - Home



ich henge beim account erstellen, der will nicht


----------



## Stevii (1. März 2011)

SveD schrieb:


> Wenigstens der Link dahin wäre ja schon etwas
> 
> Crysis 2 Multiplayer Demo
> 
> ich henge beim account erstellen, der will nicht


 

Greifen auch bestimmt gerade ne meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenge Leute drauf zu :p


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

geht mir genauso, ne singleplayermission ohne acc erstellung wäre jetzt schon ganz geil.....


versuch nummero 5......


----------



## Anchorage (1. März 2011)

Wow ich krige beim EA download 1,3 MB ich glaube die haben sich darauf vorbereitet sonst wäre meine Downstream Geschwindigekit viel langsammer.


----------



## Stevii (1. März 2011)

Kann mir hier jemand sagen, wie groß die Demo ist?
Bin hier auf Arbeit und komm nicht auf die Seite.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. März 2011)

Ich kann sie nicht laden Seite fertig mit der Welt gerade...


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

1,6gb, menno dieses blöde acc erstellen klappt nicht ><


probier den: 

http://static.cdn.ea.com/crytek/u/f/crysis2/Crysis_2_Multiplayer_Demo.exe


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (1. März 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Wow ich krige beim EA download 1,3 MB ich glaube die haben sich darauf vorbereitet sonst wäre meine Downstream Geschwindigekit viel langsammer.


 
^^ ich bekomm bei denen 1,6 GB 

So groß ist nämlich die Demo 

Frage: Ist die Demo DX11 ??? Oder nur wieder 9 wie die *Hust* alte Demo, also Beta?

Nicht das ich die Beta hätt ^^ Hat nen Kumpel von mir, der kennt einen der nen Foto mit ner Telefonnummer drauf hat und derjenige dessen freundin hat die beta dann


----------



## Stevii (1. März 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> 1,6gb, menno dieses blöde acc erstellen klappt nicht ><


 

Danke!
Passt also schon für ne Demo.


----------



## Anchorage (1. März 2011)

1,6 gb bin in 15 Mins fertig man ist da geil freu mich schon wie ein Pedo auf nem Kindergebortstag


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Dann probiert die Mirrors hier aus: News: Crysis 2 - Multiplayer-Demo fr PC erschienen | GameCaptain.de

Und im Crysis 2 Sammelthread hat einer einen Link gepostet, der läd in Fullspeed Mit DSL 2000 brauche ich noch ca. eine Stunde^^


----------



## SveD (1. März 2011)

Acc erstellung hat geklappt 
letz fetz


----------



## Balko29 (1. März 2011)

Also auf dem EA Server lade ich mit 1,5MB/s


----------



## Anchorage (1. März 2011)

Edit: Hier stand was Stumpfsinniges


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

SveD schrieb:


> Acc erstellung hat geklappt
> letz fetz


 
nach wievieln versuchen bei dir

machst mir hoffnung


----------



## Anchorage (1. März 2011)

Hach wie gut das ich schon nen EA Acc habe


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Hach wie gut das ich schon nen EA Acc habe


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Fettmull (1. März 2011)

Jo, danke für den EA-Link. Mal schauen, wann die PCGH-Redakteuere mit ihren eigenen Download-Mirror anrücken^^

mfg


----------



## Anchorage (1. März 2011)

2 Minuten nur noch. Mit Stuhl an der Decke vor aufregung Kleb.


----------



## b00gie (1. März 2011)

Lade mit 3,87MB von EA  - 6min und los geht!


----------



## Balko29 (1. März 2011)

Sind sie ACC´s immer noch überlastet?


----------



## Anchorage (1. März 2011)

Haha mich seht ihr heute nicht mehr bin am Zocken muhahahahaha


----------



## SveD (1. März 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> nach wievieln versuchen bei dir
> 
> machst mir hoffnung


 
nach 5 versuchen ca.
Hab ingame in 1920*1200 ~55-60 FPS hardcore einstellung


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. März 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> 1,6gb, menno dieses blöde acc erstellen klappt nicht ><
> 
> 
> probier den:
> ...


 
Danke bin gerade mit 1,8MB am laden...DANKE.


----------



## Balko29 (1. März 2011)

Wie ist den der erste Eindruck? Zuviel Wirbel um Nix??


----------



## Hübie (1. März 2011)

Naja grafisch ists irgendwie wie CoD MW2 (was ja nicht negativ ausgelegt werden muss). Finde das nocht nicht spektakulär genug. Aber das ist ohne hin nur die DX9-Version. Läuft aber schön flüssig. Konstant ~100fps auf maximalen Settings bei 1680x1050. Also schon mal ein Pluspunkt


----------



## HobbyDaddler (1. März 2011)

bei mir bricht der download immer ab :/

wieso benötigt man einen ACC ?


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

welche graka benutzt du?

hiern link der geht http://static.cdn.ea.com/crytek/u/f/crysis2/Crysis_2_Multiplayer_Demo.exe


----------



## Balko29 (1. März 2011)

Also wenn es bei DX 9 bleibt,denke ich das Crytek einen Schritt zurück gemacht hat,gegenüber Crysis 1.


----------



## Balko29 (1. März 2011)

10...9...8....7....6....5....4....3....2....1....fertiiiiiiggg


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Na es ist es doch DX10 in der Demo, oder? Nur DX11 soll ja noch nicht verfügbar sein.


----------



## Hübie (1. März 2011)

Ähm. Das ist nur in der Demo so. Mein System siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/34842-huebie.html#aboutme


----------



## CryWarrior (1. März 2011)

Das ist ne DirectX9-Demo, DirectX11 kommt noch....


----------



## @@RON (1. März 2011)

b00gie schrieb:


> Lade mit 3,87MB von EA


 
10,5 MB/s 

Bin aber leider auf Arbeit, so komm ich erst am Abend zum Zocken -_-


Was hat es mit dem Account auf sich? Geht da nicht der normale EA-Account?


----------



## Balko29 (1. März 2011)

Ist das normal das seit 5 min steht create Account?


----------



## Grommhellscream (1. März 2011)

Endlich fertig geladen ! Hb mich tierisch gefreut und jetzt häng ich beim acc erstellen


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

ja, bei mir doch auch so, seit 30minuten

server sind voll???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @@RON (1. März 2011)

Also scheinbar soll es Probleme bei der Accounterstellung geben. Es gibt auch Erfolgsmeldungen, dass der alte Crysis1 Account gehen soll ...


----------



## Grommhellscream (1. März 2011)

wenigstens bin ich schon mal nicht der einzige mit dem Problem


----------



## Bu11et (1. März 2011)

cass schrieb:


> Demo Download hat begonnen


 
Das ist die so ziemlich lächerlichste Usernews, die ich hier je gesehen habe . Hör mal Kolege wenn du dich schon hier anmeldest und einen auf "Redakteur" machst, dann solltest du dir die Forenrregeln vorher durchlessen und neben bei die Newsanforderungen. Den mit den paar Wörten wirst du hier nichts erreichen .


----------



## Dörri (1. März 2011)

hing bei mir auch 2x beim anmelden,
Einfach warten, irgendwann schafft ers dann doch, den Acc zu registrieren.

Spiel läuft super flüssig (Hardcore mit nem C2D 3,6 GHZ + GTX 460) und fühlt sich schon richtig fertig an.
Macht richtig laune, und auch Stealth ist nicht so overpowered, weils extrem viel Energie kostet.

Bin wieder Ingame 

Doerri1991, man "trifft" sich


----------



## Emani (1. März 2011)

....so bin mal am saugen...geht ja ganz flott muss ich sagen..hätte ich nicht gedacht....ansonsten einfach anmelden mit dem EA-Account den man bei Crysis oder Battlefield BC2 hat(hatte)....


----------



## RedBrain (1. März 2011)

omg... 1,6 GByte für fast 4 Stunden... *kopf -> tisch*

DSL1000 ist arschlahm, da habe ich keine lust mehr...


----------



## Emani (1. März 2011)

hat das denn auch schon DX11??? freu mich nachher schon darauf...muss aber erstmal zum Onkel Doc fahren....


----------



## CryWarrior (1. März 2011)

Mein alter EA-Account von Crysis 1 funktionierte auf Anhieb.


----------



## Stevii (1. März 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Das ist die so ziemlich lächerlichste Usernews, die ich hier je gesehen habe . Hör mal Kolege wenn du dich schon hier anmeldest und einen auf "Redakteur" machst, dann solltest du dir die Forenrregeln vorher durchlessen und neben bei die Newsanforderungen. Den mit den paar Wörten wirst du hier nichts erreichen .


 
Stimmt schon.
Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich es dadurch erfahren habe.


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

nein, die demo enthält kein dx11.......

so wehe jetzt geht diese acc anmeldung nicht-.-


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (1. März 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> nein, die demo enthält kein dx11.......
> 
> so wehe jetzt geht diese acc anmeldung nicht-.-


 
denn wenigstens dx10 ??


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

dx9 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...


----------



## BoToX (1. März 2011)

jetzt mal zu den accounts ...

muss ich dafür einen mycrysis.com account haben oder reicht mein ea-account ? Oder ist das gar der gleiche? Oder MUSS ich in der Demo einen neuen Account erstellen?


----------



## defPlaya (1. März 2011)

Also wenn ihr Crysis Warhead Mp gespielt habt, könnt ihr euch mit den daten einloggen. Mit meinem System 1080P und auf Hardcore erreiche ich nie unter 55 FPS!


----------



## Pokerclock (1. März 2011)

Wenn du noch mehr zum Thema schreiben willst, melde dich bei einem Moderator. Aber hier ist vorerst Schluss.

-CLOSED-


----------

